# Oregon Whitewater association



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Learch said:


> Who here is a member? I just signed up...


I've joined he last couple years.
If you wear Keens the discount quickly pays for the membership fee.


----------



## mts3212 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been a member for a few years.


----------



## jnich (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm also a member.
I've been on a few of the multi-day and day trips, also done their the SRT coarse.
I've even co-lead a trip.
Good group of folks and fun to boat with.
Safety is important to this group, but when you get off the water they can have some fun.

Jeff


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Good to hear, I am registered for the rescue course next month with them. Looking forward to meeting some more people. The group I used to paddle with has dwindled, and I am looking to go on trips with new to me boaters. Safety is a much higher priority to me now paddling with kids. 

Jared


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a new member down here in southern Oregon. Haven't heard from membership gal yet though...


----------

